# What is this motor's potential?



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

It would be ok for a golf cart or a go kart. It might even work on a minibike, but I believe that you would have to make a faceplate with support bearings for the shaft. 

What kind of EV are you trying to build?


----------



## Kirk_Wallace (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the reply SGC.

I don't have a particular project in mind right now. I cruise Surplus Center, now and then, to see what they have in relation to CNC servo motors. I have used thread mill motors from them, with good results. Sometimes, they have really good deals on motors, so I was thinking that if this motor was close to a real EV motor, I could start getting some test bench experience that would apply to a later EV. Making something for this motor's floating end might be part of the fun.

I do have a golf cart that I would like to hop-up a little, then I have a Honda VF500 motorcycle that I use for spares for my other VF that I will probably make my first full EV progect. Just a pipe dream at the moment though.
-----------
Kirk
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Kirk_Wallace said:


> Does this motor have any potential for an EV?
> 
> http://surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008110802461583&item=10-1899-B&catname=electric


Hey Kirk,

Here is a post from me back in Sept.



> Hey guys,
> 
> Stay away from that *Prestolite* MKX motor. *Prestolite* made a lot of great motors. This was not one of them. It is not shunt, has no drive bearing, small brushes and a wire wound soldered armature. If you can handle the mechanical mount for it, get a modern golf cart motor. You'll be much better off.


Regards,

major


----------



## Kirk_Wallace (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks again major.

I suppose, if you could get these cheap enough they might have some educational value.
-----------
Kirk
http://www.wallacecompany.com/machine_shop/


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah, but I don't think $150 is cheap enough.


----------

